# Un hackintosh, mais...



## Steve J (19 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas actuellement les moyens de m'offrir mon premier Mac (je suis sur PC), étant lycéen. Donc, je me dis, pourquoi ne transformes tu pas ton PC en Hackintosh ? 
Oui, seulement voilà, je ne sais pas si ma configuration est compatible?

J'ai un ordi de bureau Acer Aspire M1641
voir ici:
http://www.acer.fr/acer/product.do;...ond189e.c2att1=8&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=4265381521

Qu'en pensez vous ? compatible pour installer Snow Leopard dessus ?

Merci par avance, et désolé de mon  peu de connaissance en informatique pur et dur


----------



## Black-Knight (20 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas mais par contre tu vas galerer je te conseille Ebay tu as souvent des machines pas cher 
tiens y'a une membres ici qui cherche a vendre son MBP
Tu vas galerer pour faire ce que tu veux


----------



## Steve J (20 Août 2010)

Ok, combien le MacBook Pro ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Août 2010)

Je crois que le prix est négociable. ^^

Mais bon sache que le Hackintosh ne marche pas a tous les coups, j'avais essayé sur le Dell d'un ami.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Nous sommes plusieurs à en vendre des MBP d'occasion sur le forum.

Le mien est là.


----------



## Steve J (20 Août 2010)

Ok. Parce que c'est vrai que c'était pour moi une solution plus économique pour avoir un environnement enfin stable. Mais si j'ai le design en plus 

En tous cas merci de vos réponses!


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Août 2010)

Le problème du Hackintosh c'est que tu peux avoir une machine stable comme tu peux vivre un enfer digne des pires Windows, selon si la machine est ou non bien choisis. Un Mac d'occasion est souvent un choix plus raisonnable bien que, naturellement, moins performant qu'un Hackintosh sur un PC neuf.


----------



## Steve J (20 Août 2010)

Oui, je comprend. Le soucis, c'est que mon budget reste limité (600, 700 euros max) alors même pour un MBP 13", ça fait un peu léger, non ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Août 2010)

Il faut se tourner vers l'occasion, mais si tu as déjà une tour, tu peux trouver des Mac Mini récents a ce prix.

Sinon surveille le Refurb, tu pourrais trouver des machines récentes moins cher. Généralement de l'ordre de 200&#8364;.
Enfin aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de MacBook en ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Tu cherches plutôt un portable ou un fixe ?

Si c'est un fixe, vu que tu as déjà un écran (je suppose) - l'idée du mini d'occaz ou sur le refurb est une très bonne idée.

Si tu cherches un portable, sois quand même conscient qu'avec une occaz dans tes prix tu n'auras pas une batterie qui tient dix heures comme sur les neufs - déjà si tu trouves 3-4h, ça sera pas mal - une batterie, ça vie et ça s'use, même sur un mac...

Tu as quelle utilisation ?


----------



## Steve J (20 Août 2010)

Merci. 

Mes utilisations: du net (beaucoup), bureautique (iWork), jeux (un peu), et pas mal de film et de musique, photos. Enfin un usage banal quoi!

Oui j'ai un 24" Samsung. Donc un Mac mini serait pas mal...


----------



## ManBac (20 Août 2010)

Budgets de 600 à 700 euro te conseil d'aller faire un tour sur les +1 euro de rue du commerce, ils ont le Macbook à 650 euro avec 1 forfait téléphone bien sur et le Mac Mini à 569 euro http://www.rueducommerce.fr/les1euros/configurateur.htm 

Le Macbook va revenir d'ici peu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

ManBac a dit:


> Budgets de 600 à 700 euro te conseil d'aller faire un tour sur les +1 euro de rue du commerce, ils ont le Macbook à 650 euro avec 1 forfait téléphone bien sur et le Mac Mini à 569 euro http://www.rueducommerce.fr/les1euros/configurateur.htm
> 
> Le Macbook va revenir d'ici peu :rateau:


 
Ouais...
C'est du crédit déguisé ce genre de formules (le macbook, tu le payes dans ton forfait et probablement au prix fort vu qu'on ne sait pas le taux de crédit utilisé...)

Bon, Steve J fait ce qu'il veut, mais je serais son paternel je lui déconseillerais super fortement ce genre de formules.


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2010)

Steve J a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je n'ai pas actuellement les moyens de m'offrir mon premier Mac (je suis sur PC), étant lycéen. Donc, je me dis, pourquoi ne transformes tu pas ton PC en Hackintosh ?
> Oui, seulement voilà, je ne sais pas si ma configuration est compatible?
> 
> ...



le problem c'est qu'il n y a pas de detail sur la carte mere, chez hp pratiquement toutes les nouvelles machines boot / install from DVD / update snow leopard, certaines ont besoin de kext additionelles (audio / network, pas de probleme pour le sleep ou shutdown) d'autre non, 

cameleon + flashing bios  pour certaines ce n'est pas necessaire mais ca te donne un full mac compatible hardware, avec la liberté d'ajuster

en gros tu peux cloner, un macbook pro i7 ou prevoir le futur i++ pour 800 USD (motherboar + proc + graphic + extra + hardrive)


----------



## Black-Knight (20 Août 2010)

Steve J a dit:


> Ok, combien le MacBook Pro ?



heu sur apple neuf 1050
et celui du membres 950


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2010)

Steve J a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mes utilisations: du net (beaucoup), bureautique (iWork), jeux (un peu), et pas mal de film et de musique, photos. Enfin un usage banal quoi!
> 
> Oui j'ai un 24" Samsung. Donc un Mac mini serait pas mal...



Bah tu te prends un mac mini 2009 d'occaz, avec 4go de ram et puis voilà


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> le problem c'est qu'il n y a pas de detail sur la carte mere, ...
> cameleon + flashing bios  pour certaines ce n'est pas necessaire mais ca te donne un full mac compatible hardware, avec la liberté d'ajuster
> 
> ...


c'est mon problème aussi,le flashing du bios n'est pas garanti sur toutes les machines.
il faut bien choisir sa machine AVANT, certains sites us commencent à faire des listes de machines compatibles, avec de jolis tableaux compréhensibles par tous.
C'est à mon avis par ce genre de site qu'il faut commencer sa recherche de la machine idéale.
surtout en ayant aucune experience des hacktintochs


----------

